# So I split with my band..



## thor von clemson (Feb 9, 2006)

things just were not clicking. We all had the talent to play the songs, but the chemistry was not there. We decided it would be best if I parted ways with them, as they have played together for many years and would rather stay a 3 member band... I am glad we realized this now though!

The bassist had a multi thousand dollar studio in his house, and they were pretty cool guys. The studio was really nice, and he told me I could still use it if I ever put anything together. We are still friends and everything, but musically it just was not working out. They wanted to do a mix of progressive and what I would call "radio" metal, while I want to do more straight up progressive metal. The kind this little guy likes... 

The problem I am facing is the severe lack of Christian musicians who want to play progressive metal around Minnesota. I am a Christian, and would prefer to play in a Christian band more than anything else. I know two vocalists who are really talented who want to, but we have been looking for a drummer, bassist, and 2nd guitarist for so long..

Eh oh well. Guess that is one less thing to worry about eh? More free time for me.


----------



## b3n (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out...still it sounds like it went a lot better than it could have.

(by the way, I reckon this guy  is into thrash)


----------



## Roland777 (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck - all the more time for solo-projects now.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear it, same thing happened to me about 6 months ago. Crushed me at first but now I realize it was probably the best thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry about your band not working out, I believe that there is something good that follows something bad so something good will hopefully happen for you. The best of luck to you, now you can do some solo stuff too.


----------



## thor von clemson (Feb 9, 2006)

Ya it gives me more time to noodle around with writing and stuff. I am not going to be playing as much until I get my 7 in June. I have lots of material written, and this just gives me more time to write and practice or even record.

It also gives me more free time in general to work on my house (we are doing a lot of the building ourselves) and relax in general. No more "have this song learned by practice" and "save your money because you need a new poweramp" and "you need to buy a recto somewhere down the line" bs to put up with right?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sort of feeling this now with my band. I feel things have changed since the keyboard player joined...how ironic in that it was I who pushed for the ad to find a keyboad player...Anyhoo, it just isn't fun anymore and I have lost all desire tp play actually...so if I were you i would look forward to his time alone...


----------



## thor von clemson (Feb 9, 2006)

B3N- this little guy hbang: ) likes the same kind of music that makes you break windows when you were a kid.

I am looking to play metal more in the vein of Becoming the Archetype, Extol, Between the Buried and Me, Death, Quo Vadis, etc, etc...

Those dudes wanted to play radio metal and make it big. I guess there is nothing wrong with that, but a retarded monkey could sit and play the songs.... or at least parts of them anyways. They really were not difficult. 

Again, there is nothing wrong with what they wanted to do, but being the next Chevelle (I heard them say many times that they wanted to be the next Chevelle) is not what I wanted to do. I am all about technical, creative, and HEAVY (hence the 7 string) tunes.


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2006)

Why do you prefer to play with Christian musicians? 

Being a secular/agnostic person, i'm not familiar with the values that make one want to centre every aspect of one's life around one particular belief system. I'm not trying to start a religious debate... i'm just curious as to what motivates you to want to narrow your search for musicians to play with in that way.


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2006)

that's a hard decision to make. myself, i just love playing music. i usually gravitate towards the heavier stuff, but i'm having a blast playing top 40 / funk with my new band. take this time away to think about what music (and being in a band) means to you.

is it more important to you to play what you want to play, or to be around like-minded musicians who you can play other kinds of music with?


----------



## thor von clemson (Feb 9, 2006)

Darren-

Thats cool. I will do my best to explain. I am at work right now, and I am tired
 

To me, it is more of a discipline thing. I feel I have been given the talent to write songs and play music and I get the greatest personal satisfaction if I am giving thanks, based on my beliefs, for those things (and many other things) in the music I write/play. It helps me grow personally and spiritually with people who believe the same things I do. The two singers and I have been together for almost a year, and so far we have not been able to find members. We feel that if we have discipline and patience, as well as keep doing what we are trying to do (write music based on our beliefs), that the right members will come. I guess it is a faith thing eh?

If you listen to a lot of christian metal bands (Extol, Demon Hunter, Becoming the Archetype) you will hear some of their songs are belief-based, while some deal with other topics. I think that is more what we are going for than anything else. 

I guess it is more of a preferance really. I have nothing against people who think differently than me, however if I had a choice I would rather play with Christian musicians. If the chance came up with play with good guys who were talented, wanted to play the same stuff I did, and did not want to sing about cutting your skin and worshipping satan or how much it hurts to live, I would more than likely start something with them. I feel I am a pretty easy going dude, and I guess if I am not supposed to play in a christian band that will be revealed to me somewhere down the road. I can take my faith with me wherever I go right? If you would like to know more about it, pm me and I would be happy to tell you  


Anyways, there are a lot of talented dudes around here, however, and please keep in mind I am not trying to generalize,judge, or anything, a lot of them are very immature and childish. I would prefer not to associate myself with them... Actually the LAST thing I want to do is wear girl pants, makeup, and sing about how much the knife I found in my back from the icy cold hand of death that she left behind hurts..

If some quality dudes came around, you bet your left nut I would be interested in playing. Most people would probably agree that there are certain people who most people would rather not be around.


PS. I am not trying to sound like a snobbish, judgemental person or anything. If you ask most people, they would say I am usually pretty quiet and friendly. But seriously, MN is full of emo kids who kiss each other and wear tight pants.


----------



## thor von clemson (Feb 9, 2006)

One more thing.

I am 22 now. I graduated high school 5 years ago in June. During high school, I was the ONLY person who listened to Death or something similar. Some dudes were into Dream Theater, but a lot of the kids were either into rap, radio metal, or cut your skin and worship satan metal. I had a good friend who was into the it hurts to live metal, and another good friend who was a heck of a drummer. The drummer had so many personal issues, that often times it was difficult to speak to him or hang out or anything. 

I knew that I was kind of an oddball musically, but we all got along pretty well. We had the senior pre prom guys party at my house, and it was INSANE!.     

I find that, around here most guys that like the music I do are much more old than me. The dudes in my last band were in their 30's and we all got along just fine. They teased me for being young, I teased them for being old, and there was much rejoicing. 

If there are any musicians out there that want to play the same music, they are already in 17 bands.... so I find myself stuck in a rut so to speak. I know that if I wait and keep plunking the twanger and writting, something good will come of it!


----------



## Drew (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess you have to make your own decisions and all, but personally, as another agnostic, i'd rather play christian metal with a kickass group of guys than play belief-neutral metal with a lesser group of musicians...

I was raised Roman Caltholic and have no regrets of my upbringing, but I remember one particular quote on the subject of Chistians and literature that stuck with me- "We need fewer books about Christianity and more books by Christians." Food for thought.


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Drew. I'm a Christian too, and I haven't found any Christians around here that want to play metal. I've been jammin with a few guys that aren't Christian, but they respect my beliefs and it's cool. One of my big dreams, though, if to start a Christian metal revolution or something like that. I'm planning on goin to a Christian liberal arts school in Nashville, so I'm figuring I can hook up with a few kids from school who dig metal.


----------



## kentheterrible (Feb 9, 2006)

You need to come down to Kingsville TX. although the heat would probably cause you to melt. I haven't been able to find any christian musicians worth their salt. all they play is praise and worship stuff and even at that they aren't really great. I want to make crushing music and no one here that's christian can do it. they're good people but they can't hang. so yeah, move to kingsville. that's all.
rock on.
ken


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 9, 2006)

I honestly think beliefs should have nothing to do with music.

My rule of thumb is: if you want to keep your friends, don't talk about politics or religion.

That said, I'm also thinking about splitting from my band and doing a solo project, good luck with your musical search!


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 9, 2006)

kentheterrible said:


> You need to come down to Kingsville TX. although the heat would probably cause you to melt. I haven't been able to find any christian musicians worth their salt. all they play is praise and worship stuff and even at that they aren't really great. I want to make crushing music and no one here that's christian can do it. they're good people but they can't hang. so yeah, move to kingsville. that's all.
> rock on.
> ken



No! Move to Clover! Not as hot!


----------



## Drew (Feb 9, 2006)

Drew said:


> I guess you have to make your own decisions and all, but personally, as another agnostic, i'd rather play christian metal with a kickass group of guys than play belief-neutral metal with a lesser group of musicians...
> 
> I was raised Roman Caltholic and have no regrets of my upbringing, but I remember one particular quote on the subject of Chistians and literature that stuck with me- "We need fewer books about Christianity and more books by Christians." Food for thought.



I should probably clarify - I'm saying it's better to put your beliefs aside for the right group of musicians than to put the right group of musicians aside for your beliefs, because even if you're not making explicitly Christian music it's still possible to write music that can do good that doesn't appeal to any specific creed or belief - sometimes letting the formal dogma fall away is more "Christian" than not, IMO.


----------



## thor von clemson (Feb 10, 2006)

You all make some good points.

Like I said, if the right guys came along, I would jump on it like a fat kid on cake as long as they were easy going, etc, etc... I can take my beliefs wherever I go.
And it gets pretty hot in the summer in Minnesota, at least to us anyways. I have been to Arizona in the summer, and everyone there has tinted windows because it is so sunny all the time. Here, we drive giant pickup trucks that get less than three miles per gallon. The winters are ass clenchingly cold and the summers are humid. I grew up playing hockey so I do not mind the winters, however my fiance hates them and is hoping we can move out of state in the future... preferably to arizona. Her folks have a house down there and she is in love with the Phoenix area. I would prefer to stay here because I would go nuts without hockey and snow, but we will see eh? I could possibly sell my F-150 and buy another sporty car if we lived somewhere else...

Back to my thread; So if any of you are thinking of moving to Minnesota or currently live here and want to play some cool progressive metal, please let me know....

TVC


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 12, 2006)

thor von clemson said:


> The problem I am facing is the severe lack of Christian musicians who want to play progressive metal



THATS ME


thor von clemson said:


> around Minnesota



thats not


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

It would be funny if someone started an orthodox judiasm death metal band like Nile, but from the opposite perspective lol. LASH THEE HEATHENS OF RA WITH THE MIGHT OF MOSES UPON THE SERPENTS FLASK OF GAULDOR! 

Man, Nile rules.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> It would be funny if someone started an orthodox judiasm death metal band like Nile, but from the opposite perspective lol. LASH THEE HEATHENS OF RA WITH THE MIGHT OF MOSES UPON THE SERPENTS FLASK OF GAULDOR!
> 
> Man, Nile rules.


That's actually a cool fucking idea.


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 19, 2006)

kentheterrible said:


> I haven't been able to find any christian musicians worth their salt. all they play is praise and worship stuff and even at that they aren't really great. I want to make crushing music and no one here that's christian can do it. they're good people but they can't hang. so yeah, move to kingsville. that's all.
> rock on.
> ken


it's because they aren't christian enough to do metal


----------

